# How does AP track discounts?



## LittleMiss (May 29, 2021)

I used my dads phone because mine died and I signed into target circle . He didn't take it off today and used the app. I'm such an idiot . Should I have him go return the stuff so I can pay for it ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2021)

No. Assuming that you used your information to log into the app.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 30, 2021)

I wouldn’t worry about it it was only once. What did he buy? Was it household items that you might use like toilet paper, laundry soap etc.. then those are totally fine.


----------



## NKG (May 30, 2021)

AP does have the ability to track your tm number. I think they are gonna be looking for more of the trends along the line of your discount used in multiple stores on 1 day or for high dollar items. Now this doesn't mean you can just freely let someone use your discount just don't be obvious about what your doing ei your mom going to the check out with your card " My daughter works here and here's her card" I think you will be okay with the one time.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 30, 2021)

Doesn't AP have bigger fish to fry?  Stealing at SCO is simple and probably happens more than we think.  Yesterday at Hobby Lobby I picked up a little bottle of fairly expensive glue ($8.99) then had to use the rest room.  Sign said no merchandise in rest rooms.  I ignored it, went in took care of business and walked out.  I paid for the glue then left the store.  It was very easy to steal it.  Captain Honest would never do it but it happens.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 30, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Doesn't AP have bigger fish to fry?


I hear internals are very fun for them. It's like all the evidence they need is right there lol. Name. Transaction info. Item value. Mmmm delicious fish of any kind. 

But seriously tho, they don't go after TM Discount violations until it's rampant or huge. One purchase like this, ain't even worth pulling footage.


----------



## LittleMiss (May 30, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it it was only once. What did he buy? Was it household items that you might use like toilet paper, laundry soap etc.. then those are totally fine.


It was sodas and food and that type of stuff no big dollar items


----------



## LittleMiss (May 30, 2021)

I might add that my dad does live with me .


----------



## Yetive (May 30, 2021)

You will be fine. Unfortunately, your dad living in the same household would still be against policy.  No worries though.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 30, 2021)

Keep the high priced salmon, I'll take Long John Silver fish any day.  I have very little class.


----------

